

Is the Economy Getting Ready to Turn Around? - emilis_info
http://flowingdata.com/2009/07/06/is-the-economy-getting-ready-to-turn-around/

======
roc
As Japan's lost decade taught us - the end of rapid decline does _not_
necessarily lead to meaningful recovery.

And since their problems and attempted solutions look an awful lot like ours,
I don't see much support for optimism.

